# INFRARED!



## captain-spanky (Sep 2, 2004)

i don't have any but if you do please post.... 
Also if you have any info on how to do it...


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 2, 2004)

there's an easy way to do it with photoshop.

will make a tutorial later...


----------



## steve817 (Sep 2, 2004)

What do you shoot with?


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 2, 2004)

steve817 said:
			
		

> What do you shoot with?



me? i shoot with fuji s5k.

if you meant how to achieve the IR effect then you need to use IR filter.
if not, you shoot with regular and then edit with PS.


----------



## captain-spanky (Sep 3, 2004)

do you need special film?

anyone got any IR pics then?
someone posted a digital ir in the critiques section that was realy cool...


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 3, 2004)

here's my try:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=88817


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Sep 23, 2004)

wow matt, I love the second one, I also really love the font you have been using on your pics... well not just the font, but the whole reflection dealy.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Pilgrim   That font is called Asenine and you can get it here.


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 24, 2004)

great photoes. and the font is cool too.
but how do you do the shadow?
maybe i just need to play with PS


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Sk8man.  Duplicate the text layer.  On the bottom  layer, edit/transform/flip vertical.  Then move it down a bit, fade the opacity to like 15-30%, and run a motion blur on it at 90degrees and a few pixels, whatever suits you.


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 24, 2004)

that's an easy and great tip.

tnx alot Digital Matt


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 24, 2004)

No problem.  Have fun with it


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 5, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 5, 2005)

Kodak EIR with yellow filter, E-6








Kodak EIR with orange filter, E-6


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2005)

hmmm, Jeff, I like the EIR with the orange filter best, I think....I have one roll of this stuff to try and have been wondering which filter.... the top one has a "PS" look to it I don't care for, but the bottom actually _looks_ like IR. It's a cool shot, too, btw. :thumbup: Great sky for IR. _note to self: orange filter...._

I'd post good old HIE stuff in here, but I'm afraid I'd get bounced out.


----------



## woodsac (Aug 7, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> PS IR...does this count?


 
No, IMO this is more of the Sabatier Effect, the partial inverting of image for a positive to negative. A similar effect but different is Solarization. Unfortunately I cant find a good definition of solarization. You may have some of that effect too.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> No, IMO this is more of the Sabatier Effect, the partial inverting of image for a positive to negative. A similar effect but different is Solarization. Unfortunately I cant find a good definition of solarization. You may have some of that effect too.


 Agreed. I think there are steps to get something that remotely resembles real IR in PS, but I've never seen it done well. Usually it just ends up looking like another tricked-up PS thingy. 

Study some images shot with HIE to get a feel for what true IR should look like.  Or better yet...learn to shoot it. It's fascinating stuff!


----------



## erniehatt (Aug 9, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 14, 2005)

EIR C-41 process , filter likely orange 









EIR E-6 process , orange filter






EIR C-41 process ,yellow filter


----------

